

Show HN: Relaunch of my weekly DevOps newsletter/magazine - benjaminwootton
http://devopsfriday.com/devops120413.pdf

======
benjaminwootton
For the last year or so I've been running a small email newsletter on the
interesting world of DevOps. Its hosted at DevOpsFriday.com

I've had a reasonable amount of success with the newsletter, and I'm now
hoping to take it to the next level and turn it into a free curated magazine
summarising the best of weekly DevOps news.

------
mgolden
Are previous issues available somewhere?

